# Nuovo lavoro



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Oggi ho fatto il secondo colloquio per un lavoro.
Il lavoro che facevo prima praticamente. Prima di lanciarmi nell'avventura del Flap.
Che quello si che ha fatto vacillare la mia autostima. Ma di tanto. In effetti un po' vacilla ancora, ma si sa. Il tebe pensiero gira in maniera strana quindi.
Autostima. Fottiti.

Che dire. Dovrei essere felice. Lo sono in effetti ma...
Allora. Mi hanno chiamata e cercata loro. Avevo seguito per questa multinazionale un progetto su tutto il nord Italia, gestendo un gruppo di lavoro variopinto (come tutti i miei team) per circa due anni e oggettivamente avevo fatto un buon lavoro.
Anzi. Un ottimo lavoro. Perchè di nuovo oggettivamente, nel mio sono brava.
Sempre stata. Un talento naturale.

Ma è un _mio _che pensavo di non dover più fare. E invece si ritorna alle origini.
Di nuovo a fare il manager.
Mi viene da piangere, ma questo passa il convento e dire no è impossibile.

Comunque oggi ho conosciuto il mio futuro nuovo capo. (ho ancora un terzo incontro per definire contratto  e team)
Alto. Sui 40 anni. Occhio chiaro. Totalmente rasato. Elegantissimo. Antipatico come una merda.
-Allora Tebe, diamoci del tu, ti conosco di fama e bla bla bla bla..senti ma tu in questa situazione cosa faresti? Quello che ti proponiamo non lo hai mai fatto quindi...-
Ho accavallato le gambe e mi sono accomodata meglio sulla sedia, sorridendo navigata.
-Così su due piedi ti direi che farei questo, questo e quest'altro, naturalmente devo vedere il luogo e conoscere le persone, capire se il vostro budget ideale è fattibile o siete solo dei pazzi furiosi...Oltre a capire se posso avere potere di vita e di morte sul team...-
Mi ha fatto un sorriso da squalo. Mmmhhh, bei denti. Bella bocca. Bel tipo proprio.
-Certo...sarai tu in prima linea con le responsabilità, quindi ti diamo totale libertà. Dovrai occuparti anche della parte logistica e mandarmi settimanalmente report...perchè mi guardi così Tebe?-
-Perchè la parola settimanalmente e report mal si coniuga  al mio essere...io e te non abbiamo lavorato insieme ma immagino ti abbiano detto vita morte e miracoli e mi sembra strano che non ti abbiano avvertito del fatto che faccio una gran fatica ad assoggettarmi a regole. Non sono un cane sciolto, sono abituata a lavorare per multinazionali ma avete procedure lente e piene di scartoffie...io sono più flessibile e...-
-Lo so Tebe...- mi ha interrotto - ma il lavoro fatto per noi parla per te e in me, se otterrai gli stessi risultati, troverai uno che i report te li farà.-
C'è stato un gioco di sguardi del tipo.
Lui _Lo so che sei una che non fa filtri, difficile da gestire e tutto il repertorio, e ti abbiamo chiamato apposta perchè ciò che è manager classico lì non funziona. E ti abbiamo cercata. Siamo assolutamente consapevoli di chi abbiamo chiamato. E hai un gran bel paio di gambe._

Io _Lo so che ho un gran bel paio di gambe, e ok, sei stato chiaro nel dirmi che la mia "follia" è esattamente ciò che cercavate, supportata dai risultati ottenuti quando lavoravo per voi, per cui d'accordo. Proviamo, ma. Togliti quell'arietta da fighetto perchè temo che potrei scioccarti. Mi hai dato carta bianca no?_

-Molto bene.- ha poi detto alzandosi dalla sedia, rivolgendosi al direttore del personale che è stato presente al colloquio - per me è decisamente sufficiente.  Cominciamo a girarle costi, ricavi, budget e tutto quello che può servirle per cominciare a capire.-
-Scusami, il budget?-
Mi ha riguardata -Si, c'è un budget...-
-Che non ho deciso insieme a voi ma è stato deciso dal manager prima. Che se ne va...-
-Si, certo...-
-Ti dico già da ora che ne prenderò visione ma non lo firmerò. Mi hai messo al corrente che la situazione non è bella, ergo immagino che il budget di quest'anno sia andato a putt...hem...non si raggiunga. tenendo anche conto che non ho la minima idea della situazione. E delle risorse che dovrò gestire.-
-Cosa suggerisci?-
-Nulla, semplicemente prenderò visione del budget senza firmarlo, e se a gennaio siamo ancora tutti qui, il prossimo lo concordiamo. Normale amministrazione no?-
-Non tanto per noi, ma vediamo cosa si può fare. - Sorrisone suo.
Sorrisone mio (con un flap flap discreto e civettuolo, non creti).
Stretta di mano e -Ci sentiamo presto allora.-


Questo a grandi linee.


Niente da fare. Non riesco a farmi assumere in una cazzo di serra. Con le mani nella terra estate e inverno.
Ma non mi do per vinta per un cazzo.
Ora concentrerò le mie energie in questo nuovo lavoro che sembra davvero impegnativo ( che novità...) e poi vediamo.

E comunque mi sento di avere fallito. E _ho_ fallito.
Ho perso soldi e un anno della mia vita con il flap, per poi tornare a fare quello che facevo prima.

mi girano i coglioni a mille sul serio.

Lo so che non devo, ma stasera è così.


----------



## Leda (15 Giugno 2013)

In bocca al lupo, Tebina 


P.S. Avvisaci quando Man2 comincerà a fare il porco. Perchè succederà


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda;bt8601 ha detto:
			
		

> In bocca al lupo, Tebina
> 
> 
> P.S. Avvisaci quando Man2 comincerà a fare il porco. Perchè succederà


quoto tutto...anche il porco


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

Simy;bt8603 ha detto:
			
		

> quoto tutto...anche il porco


:mosking:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
No no ragazze. questo è un altro più giovIne di me, lasciamo stare.
E' un bel tipo si, ma è il capo. E io i capi non li scopo.

Detto questo sono...in ansia.
XD
Questo lavoro, così com'è strutturato non l'ho mai fatto, quindi...
Ebbene si.
Sono leggermente in para, ma...vaffanculo,


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

ce la farai......... ci sono riuscito io ci possono riuscire tutti.


----------

